# Thx OR NOT TO THX ? NEED HELP



## carrbop1899 (Nov 9, 2007)

I would like to buy on of these the (Denon 5805 CI),( Emotiva Pro Theater Ser ) or the (Yamaha RXz11). Witch one is the best to go with.With today's blu-ray cable and Sat. For the years to come witch one is the better.:whistling:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Gary and welcome to the Shack!

These are all very nice top of the line... probably no difference in sound quality and each would have about any feature you could imagine. It would probably come down to which one looks best to you. :huh:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

For that kind of cash...none of the above! Go with separates; you'll be happier (IMHO) in the long run.
Good luck,
Konky.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the Emotiva setup is separates and that is a good option, but I still wouldn't discount the Denon or Yamaha if you want a receiver.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yep, I have to agree with the guys... those massive single-box units are a bit of a waste. At that level you should be buying a pre-amp processor and separate power amps... then you have the flexibility in the future of upgrading or adding amps etc as needed.

22-channel surround sound FTW!!


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

i have the yamaha Z9 and am happy with it. Each one will sound a little different, but unless you listen to them right after each other with the same speakers, it will difficult to tell the difference. Seperates are more flexible, but often don't have all of the features of receivers. 

in the end, you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow! I wish I were in your position to be considering such great electronics. I think it would come down to what features you like the best. As for THX, at that level I think you can be assured of great performance and most I'm aware of have it. I don't think it should be a deciding factor. (can't belive i just said that:sad


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Agreed with all of the comments for seperates...

One of the top runners for Pre-Amps is the Integra 9.8 http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?class=Separates&m=DTC-9.8&p=i 
and then add a good quality amp... there are tons of them available....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

THX is just a certification that the receiver/processor meets a certain level that THX labs has set. Any receiver/processor in that price range even if it doesn't have the THX logo will most certainly meet or even exceed the quality set by them, some companies choose to forgo the testing as it ultimately ads to the final cost of the unit. The only real difference is that you wont get any of the THX modes that come with a certified unit.
I agree that going separates is the way to go but as most receivers in that price range have pre outs its not really a concern. The Integra 9.8 in my opinion is one of the best for bang for buck.


----------



## carrbop1899 (Nov 9, 2007)

HI,Thanks for thr repley.What would you say to the Integra DTC 9.8 or the Anthem Statement D2 ?????


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Both would be an excellent way to go. I've been eyeing the Statement gear for a long time and they seem to get great reviews. The Integra has created quite a stir though lately. Both have balanced outputs which are a big plus IMO.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Between the two, I think the Integra has a leg up right now... $1,600
I have always lusted over the Anthem, but has had too many issues and people have gotten frustrated with it. 

D2: $7499.00 (+700) Includes Anthem Room Correction (ARC)


I have been waiting patiently for better scalers and HDMI has really started to level out... I have plenty of time, so I will wait it out.

Good Luck..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

carrbop1899 said:


> HI,Thanks for thr repley.What would you say to the Integra DTC 9.8 or the Anthem Statement D2 ?????


No Problem, Both are fantastic units but I agree the Integra would be my choice. I believe its also less money.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> No Problem, Both are fantastic units but I agree the Integra would be my choice. I believe its also less money.


Oh Yeah, the Integra is a LOT less money. You could buy 4 Integras for the price of one D2. The added cost is not worth it, either. The D2 was developed just before the onset of the HDMI push and advanced audio decoding. The Integra is a very nice answer to your modern day challenges in HT.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

For sure.... lets not forget the better looking sister unit in the Onkya Pro PR-SC885P 
They only have one difference, ahhh can't remember what it was though... Nothing really important.











Integra 9.8


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

Seperates for sure.


----------

